# My buddy is crazy!



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a friend that is learning to sew for the first time, and I have encouraged her to learn to quilt with me. This way she doesn't get totally frustrated with my experience and her lack of. We are having a blast! 

She decided to make quilted style curtains for her daughter's room. This is the first thing she has ever sewn, so good choice right? Curtains are pretty easy. 

She brings over her pieces so I can help her with her machine adjustments and I see this design she has created ..... Nothing is even the same size! she is however doing a fab job with it!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's always great to have a sewing buddy! My bestest friend and I will do a lot of the same patterns together(she's following along on the mystery with us now:grin We're also doing a basket weave top, each is a little different though. 

I like how abstract your friends piece looks. Very nice! :goodjob:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoa! Most people go for every-piece-is-identical when they're starting out. Your friend is creative!!


----------



## lacejoe (Jan 25, 2013)

This is me! lol! I can't wait to get it put together so that i can find out if its gonna work!!! Trying to figure out how to get it square at this point!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Welcome lacejoe!!!! From the pic, it looks like it's pretty square already.


----------



## lacejoe (Jan 25, 2013)

It was before I sewed it together!!  But hopefully I can put the border on tomorrow!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes my dearest! Monday = crafting day! What a great way to start the week? Good Friend, good times, sometimes we even break out the good wine. What more could a woman want on Monday? I can't wait to show you how to use the rotary cutter to get it all squared up!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome lacejoe! Good job, especially for the 1st time!

And not to much wine ladies---wine and rotary cutters are not a good combo! :happy:


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

OMG Tinker, we read this this morning and laughed so hard! We will opt for coffee instead! At least until noon.


----------



## lacejoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the border on both now!!! Unfortunately with this being my first project, I do believe that I am going to have to make it a three panel curtain, because I am about 5 inches short to have it go all the way across the window!  Does anyone have any other ideas to get it to go across the window? I was also thinking maybe a sheer behind it and just leaving the two that I made open all the time....? Input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You could also put another border on.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I take off for one weekend, and you shrink it 5 inches? What happened? NVM, I don't wanna know, what is done is done right? LOL We can always pick up another fat quarter pack and make another panel if you want, or, we can do a narrow center panel out of the purple border, or we can start over with an entirely new design idea and have this much fun all over agin XD!


----------

